# Phoenix worms ammonia smell



## gopherbob (Jul 16, 2009)

I did a search and did not come up with an answer. I got a small container of phoenix worms today and it smells like ammonia inside.

Should I not worry about it or try to find an alternative substrate for them?

thanks


----------



## gopherbob (Jul 16, 2009)

I think I found an answer on another site. They say when the substrate gets too wet it has an ammonia smell and to leave the lid off and let it dry a bit.

Does this sound like accurate advice?


----------



## butterworms (Mar 27, 2006)

It should be completely fine.

There is nothing in the substrate which can cause any hard to your pet.

By opening the lid, the moisture balance will dry out. but keep an eye on it, as you dont want it to remain too dry.

Hope that this helps.


----------



## gopherbob (Jul 16, 2009)

That worked fine. Maybe they put a little extra moisture in the tub since the online company was shipping to an area that has had 95F temps lately.

thanks for the info!


----------

